# 100gr TSX and 165 pound six point - South Louisiana Hunt



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, it has been great being with Jerry and he is a very good host. He has had quit a back ground in competition and reloading and is an excellent shoot. You should ask him to post his three shot group with a 100gr GS and some of his other targets with his 257 Accumark. He has out shot my 257wby, he really is a very good shot. I will be trying his load and the GS bullet in my 257Wby some time soon.

It was about 68 degrees and there was fog and some light rain. Not long after sunrise this big bodied six point came walking across the gas line we were on. Jerry was about 500 yds down the line from me and had just seen a big long bodied bob cat and thought about shooting it but decided he would not. He said it was about one minute later that I shot. Here are some pictures of the deer and me and Jerry.

Tomorrow or Wed. we will try and fill my doe tag.

Here is Jerry washing the mud off the deer.









Here is me and we are about to start the skinning









The 100gr TSX was impressive this is the exit hole.









Exit hole with shoulder removed









Where the TSX entered









Here is the last group I fired with my hunting load using the 100gr TSX at 3672fps









Ten shot group with load


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is where I was hunting the first morning. The first is to the west (this is what I waded through to get to the stand). The second picture is south of the stand, and the last two are to my north. We were hunting in a swamp for sure.



















This is to my north and I shot the buck on this stretch of gas line


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Jerry killed a doe with the GS and it looked much like the TSX Monday. Here are some more pictures of the place we were hunting.

The camp



























His four wheeler is rigged to run in some deep water with the snorkel.









A few more pictures of where I was hunting again today. Monday evening when I was walking out when light got so low I could not see in my scope to shoot, a cotton mouth swam right across the water not two feet in front of me. He pause looking my direction, I did not move and he went on his way taking care of business at 76 degrees looking for frogs, they were every where making so much noise you could not hear anything else. Those frogs are the sound of the swamp.




































Straight down form my stand to the water









Behind my stand


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I am back home from a great hunt and fellowship with GB300wm. I saw 6 *****, 2 possums, 2 does, one buck, one cotton mouth, a bunch of wood ducks, 2 big flocks of crows, lots of turtles, buzzards every where and heard millions of frogs. There were cardinals, robins, sparrows and a few turkeys fly over my head. Three great days in God's creation while having a ball. Here are a few final pictures of where I hunted this afternoon and evening before I left for home.

The trail we came in on and it ends right by the stand I was in.









Now the wonderful view from my stand













































520yds down this rig is where Jerry hunting this evening and if you look closely you can see his stand.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

That looks like somewhere where you should be duck hunting, not deer. :lol:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

varmit b gone said:


> That looks like somewhere where you should be duck hunting, not deer. :lol:


varmit b gone, it does for sure. :beer:


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

any gators in that country ?? if i saw that snake my hunt would have been done right there major heart attack lol


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

tabes said:


> any gators in that country ?? if i saw that snake my hunt would have been done right there major heart attack lol


Had a 10 foot gator this last Sept. right by the camp but they are not out right now. They come out in the spring and hibernate starting somewhere around mid fall depending on the weather.


----------



## b.butch (Jan 6, 2008)

where were i at i'm from south louisiana looks like the swamps around my house i guess that 257 did the trick i'm thinking about getting one what would u recomend


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

b.butch said:


> where were i at i'm from south louisiana looks like the swamps around my house i guess that 257 did the trick i'm thinking about getting one what would u recomend


The 257Wby Accumark Mark V rifle is the best plate form for the 257Wby but they run anywhere from 1595 to 1800 depending on where you buy them. Cabella's in Baton Rouge has one for 1500 at the moment. A Mark V Synthetic will only cost you around 1000 to 1100 dollars and is a good rifle. Remington has one in 257Wby but I have seen it and do not like it and it will not shoot consistently with the Accumark group to group and you can get it around 850 to 900 dollars.


----------

